# New 21rs In Carolina.



## Sparks5282 (Jul 11, 2007)

Just bought our first camper and booked our first campsite! Starting locally at the beach (4 hrs away), but I have visions of cross country treks! Look out world, here we come!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Have fun & be safe on your Shakedown Trip!!

Tami


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Congratulation on the 21RS and Welcome to Outbackers!!! Take the camera to record the maiden voyage and have fun!

Curtis


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

Welcome!!

You should plan on making the trip to Outbackers Ralley being held here in NC in October. Hope to see you there!

Mike


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welocme to Outbackers.com.









The beach, what a great first trip.


----------



## Sparks5282 (Jul 11, 2007)

WoW... thanks guys & gals... see ya at the campsites....


----------



## mollyp (Aug 10, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers Sparks, & congratulations on the new 21rs.

Enjoy that campsite at the beach!

Happy camping


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum Sparks!

We love our 21RS, and I am sure y'all will love yours.

We have many rallies on the east coast...from Maine to Florida.

Check out the Home page for their locations.

Let us know all about your maiden voyage.

And if you have questions, ask away. Someone usually has a answer.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Sparks


















And Congrats on your new 21rs! 

Enjoy and Happy Camping,


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Congrats on your new Outback!

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Welcome Sparks to the Outbackers







and have fun on your first outing


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

Lady Di said:


> Welocme to Outbackers.com.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ditto, and congrats on your new 21rs


----------

